# Rechtliches Problem + Volljährigkeistfrage



## RedZack (18. Juni 2002)

Vor ca. einem Jahr, es könnte auch etwas länger her sein, auf jeden Fall war ich noch nicht volljährig, habe ich vier Domains + Webspace registriert und auch ganz brav alle vier Rechnungen bezahlt, die leider jährlich fällig sind.

Dann, vor ein paar Monaten habe ich alle Domains per eMail gekündigt. Vom Hoster kam *keine* Antwort das die Kündigung schriftlich, also per Brief oder Fax erfolgen muss. Ich bin folglich davon ausgegangen das die Domains allesamt zum nächsten Abrechnungstermin gekündigt werden.

Falsch gedacht, kürzlich kam die erste Rechnung an. Die anderen drei werden sicherlich nicht mehr allzu lange auf sich warten lassen. Egal - ich, total erstaunt schreibe also eine eMail an die Buchhaltung, in der ich erklärte das ich bereits per eMail gekündigt habe und da eben keine Antwort kam das es so nicht geht, ich davon ausgegangen bin das alles geklappt hat.

Antwort vom Hoster: Sie hätten wissen müssen das sie per Brief oder Fax kündigen müssen. Eine kollante Regelung kann ich ihnen nicht anbieten. Bla bla Grüße.

Was mach ich da jetzt? Bezahlen? Mich weigern? 
Ich habe gelesen das Verträge, die von Minderjährigen abgeschlossen werden nicht gültig sind, wenn die Erziehungeberechtigten damit nicht einverstanden sind. Inzwischen bin ich aber volljährig... 

Bin schon mal gespannt zu was ihr mir ratet - für eure Hilfe schonmal danke im Voraus.


----------



## foxx21 (18. Juni 2002)

ich rate dir den konsumentenschutz anzurufen!

weiß nicht vielleicht heißt das bei euch in D anders!

dort kannst du dich am besten danach erkundigen!

oder is hier einer ANWALT??   

-greez


----------



## Nuklearflo (19. Juni 2002)

Also, wenn du zum Zeitpunkt der Domainbestellung nicht volljährig warst, das allerdings erst ein Jahr zurückliegt nehme ich an, du warst da 17...
Wer nicht volljährig ist, ist beschränkt geschäftsfähig. Das heißt, du darfst zwar laut Gesetz "Sachen" kaufen, allerdings nur so welche, die dir einen wirtschaftlichen Nutzen erbringen. Ich nehme an, dem war/ist nicht so. Das hieße, deine Eltern hätten dir nach der Vertragsabschließung den Kauf nachträglich genehmigen müssen.
Da gibts halt nur das Problem, das du schon 17 warst...
Mit 17 werden halt die meisten Jugendlichen für geistig geeignet gesehen, einen Vertrag abzuschließen. Das heißt, wenn du nicht geistig behindert bist oder zur Zeit der Bestellung nicht unter starken Alkoholeinfluss standest, hast du auf diesem Weg keine Chance.

Was ich an deiner Stelle noch prüfen würde ist, ob der Provider irgendwo darauf hingewiesen hat, ob du deine Kündigung schriftlich schicken musst (Also AGB auf der HP, Rechnungen etc.).

Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein, kannst du dein Geld zurückverlangen, sind aber diese Hinweise vorhanden, hast du leider keine Chance.

Hoffe, ich konnte dir damit weiterhelfen.

Gruß
Flo


----------



## Klon (20. Juni 2002)

eMails sind selbstverständlich nicht zuläßig als Medium das einen Vertrag schließt oder beendet, das muss auch nicht extra in den AGB's stehen sondern ist durch reinen Menschenverstand nachvollziehbar.
Gib mir 5 Minuten und ich schreibe deinem Provider von hier aus auch eine eMail in der ich deine Domains abmelde mit deiner eMail Addresse als Absender.

Was du tun kannst:
- bezahlen
- formloses Fax mit der Bitte um sofortige Löschung der DENIC Einträge und Ende des Vertrages zum nächst möglichen Zeitpunkt

That's it.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. Juni 2002)

Hallo,

wie sieht es (rechtlich) eigentlich aus, wenn jemand anderes ein "gefälschtes" Fax an den Provider schickt und die Domains darauf gekündigt werden .... !?


----------



## Klon (21. Juni 2002)

Das wäre Urkundenfälschung da das unterschrieben werden muss.
Da es sich dabei um ein relativ unangenehmes Strafmaß handelt wird sich das jeder drei mal überlegen ob das eine Domain wert ist 
Die Chancen dadurch an eine Domain zu kommen sind ausserdem gering:

Du bekommst von deinem Provider eine Info an deine bei denen gespeicherte eMail (das ist das mindeste).
Da sollte dir das dann auffallen. Eine Löschung wird:
1. Nicht sofort ausgeführt sondern gibt dir in der Regel genug Zeit das zu stornieren
2. Wird die Domain bei der DENIC nicht sofort wieder freigegeben


----------

